# Do petite girls go for tall guys?



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

Just wondering if you're lookin for a bf, just taller will do or do you go for guys who are as tall as possible?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i don't know but i always had a soft spot for the jolly green giant...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Taller than me I think, exact amount taller doesn't seem to matter. Though for an example in real life I've been attracted to guys about five foot five and up. I don't think I've ever met a guy who was shorter than me off the top of my head.. Certainly not as an adult, so that's not actually something I have any experience with anyway.

Why is there no don't care option though lol? Not everyone is going to care about guys being taller than them, even if a lot do.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i like guys who are at least 6 feet


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm petite and don't find it necessary to rule out a great guy because of height, even if he was my actual height or a tiny bit shorter. Heels suck anyway.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I knew this petite girl , she was a prostitute from Canada and she didn't like me as a tall guy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I would like the guy to be at least as tall as me. A little taller is fine too.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Seems like the general consensus with all these height threads are: as long as you are taller than they are, you're good.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, short girls steal all of them.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had petite girls hit on me before. I think they're more height sensitive having felt smaller their entire lives. I'll tell you what though, the group that really seems to like me are black girls. At least once a year will come up and randomly start chatting/flirting, don't know why.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm around 5'2.5'' and I actually prefer guys that are averaged height or slightly taller than me. Though I will say that my former crush/co-worker happened to be tall. It kinda turned me off because dude could step on me if he wanted to.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Kiba said:


> Seems like the general consensus with all these height threads are: as long as you are taller than they are, you're good.


Pretty much. Even if you're only 3 inches taller than me I doubt I'd care as long as I was attracted to you.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Well, you can't change your height. Are you going to use the results as a self-defeating confirmation bias? Because that's what purpose I'm starting to think these surveys and scientific studies serve on this forum. If it wasn't your height preventing you from dating, it would be your lack of hair, or your social skills, or your being too nice, or your skin too light/dark, or your torso-to-limb ratio too disproportionate, or....

Or are you a masochist who takes pleasure in being reminded of your undesirability?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like petite girls, and I'm relatively tall.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

prettyful said:


> i like guys who are at least 6 feet


Same.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Seems silly to me but yeah, I've heard they do..


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> Well, you can't change your height. Are you going to use the results as a self-defeating confirmation bias? Because that's what purpose I'm starting to think these surveys and scientific studies serve on this forum. If it wasn't your height preventing you from dating, it would be your lack of hair, or your social skills, or your being too nice, or your skin too light/dark, or your torso-to-limb ratio too disproportionate, or....
> 
> Or are you a masochist who takes pleasure in being reminded of your undesirability?


How tall are you?

The are other disadvantages to being small. It makes you a continuous target for bullying and it's harder to get respect from people. I was the smallest in my class in every year at school and me and the other small kids were bullied all the time because it. Even now, I'm small for my age (5'3) and when I was younger I had to go to the hospital every few months so the doctors could monitor my growth. I was never able to do weights at the gym because people said it would further stunt my growth.
When I changed school, the bullying didn't stop, because some other ****er decided to pick on me to become more popular with the other kids. 
The sad thing is that none of my bullies were not tall themselves, I was just unfortunate to to be one of the few kids smaller than them.
Heck, I've even been bullied at university because I was seen as an easy target. No doubt some ****er will tease me for it in the future. Some people don't grow up (metaphorically).
There are worse things about being small than not being able to date.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Barette said:


> Yes, short girls steal all of them.


:yes


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

apx24 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> The are other disadvantages to being small. It makes you a continuous target for bullying and it's harder to get respect from people. I was the smallest in my class in every year at school and me and the other small kids were bullied all the time because it. Even now, I'm small for my age (5'3) and when I was younger I had to go to the hospital every few months so the doctors could monitor my growth. I was never able to do weights at the gym because people said it would further stunt my growth.
> When I changed school, the bullying didn't stop, because some other ****er decided to pick on me to become more popular with the other kids.
> ...


I sympathize and won't deny that being less endowed height-wise carries a lot of disadvantages for a guy, but how does that change the fact that this poll is only setting guys like you up to feel worse about yourselves? Or give up cause the poll results have convinced you dating is beyond your reach?

What I've found is people (SA people especially so) will latch onto any perceived weakness of theirs as a self-defense against putting effort into something that's risky. If you can rationalize why you shouldn't try in the first place (cause you're too short), there's no reason to feel guilty about not trying right?

It's cliche, but the best thing you can do in those circumstances where you're teased for your height is to let them know they didn't get to you by playing it cool. You will earn respect for taking a 'weakness' in stride rather than getting hung up on it and letting it define you. People admire those who overcome weaknesses far more than those who are handed everything in life. Don't look it as a weakness, see it as a challenge and know that you've got enough going for you that it isn't an insurmountable one


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

apx24 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> The are other disadvantages to being small. It makes you a continuous target for bullying and it's harder to get respect from people. I was the smallest in my class in every year at school and me and the other small kids were bullied all the time because it. Even now, I'm small for my age (5'3) and when I was younger I had to go to the hospital every few months so the doctors could monitor my growth. I was never able to do weights at the gym because people said it would further stunt my growth.
> When I changed school, the bullying didn't stop, because some other ****er decided to pick on me to become more popular with the other kids.
> ...


I was picked on for being short by taller girls too. This is unusual for girls/women I know and a lot of people like my family thought I was weird for letting it bother me, but it actually caused me to develop a complex about being short that took me years to overcome and I still haven't 100%


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Neither of those options. I don't like super tall guys, nor do I like guys who are just an inch or two taller than me. My favorite height is 5'10. I'd prefer to date someone that height over someone who is 6'1 or whatever.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> I sympathize and won't deny that being less endowed height-wise carries a lot of disadvantages for a guy, but how does that change the fact that this poll is only setting guys like you up to feel worse about yourselves? Or give up cause the poll results have convinced you dating is beyond your reach?
> 
> What I've found is people (SA people especially so) will latch onto any perceived weakness of theirs as a self-defense against putting effort into something that's risky. If you can rationalize why you shouldn't try in the first place (cause you're too short), there's no reason to feel guilty about not trying right?
> 
> It's cliche, but the best thing you can do in those circumstances where you're teased for your height is to let them know they didn't get to you by playing it cool. You will earn respect for taking a 'weakness' in stride rather than getting hung up on it and letting it define you. People admire those who overcome weaknesses far more than those who are handed everything in life. Don't look it as a weakness, see it as a challenge and know that you've got enough going for you that it isn't an insurmountable one


Ignoring them did nothing. I never got angry at them nor did I tell anyone and it went on for years. I should have beaten the **** out of them but I was too weak.

Being small can have some advantages though, lots of girls thought I was cute (cute as in like a puppy is cute, not in sexually attractive) although some girls would take it too far and patronise me in front of classmates and talk to me as if I was a small child (even if I was 16 or 18 at the time)


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

This poll is stupid

As a tall, long apendaged guy, I totally disagree


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I rarely see couples with extreme height differences so I'll say no


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Shouldn't there be a "no" and "don't care" option?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Petite girls? All girls do


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Complicated question.

First off I'm 5'1 so I think I'm clearly petite.

So, very tall is sexually attractive to me (like 6'4+)
but, it's also really impractical. Everything becomes difficult with that type of height difference.
it would also make me feel weird to date someone much taller than me. Having to look up at someone to talk to them, and there's this general cultural idea that height = power, that would be so uncomfortable.
When thinking about relationships I'm actually drawn to the idea of someone I'd be taller than, it would make me feel really good.

So I guess my answer is I'd like a guy 4'11 - 5'4.

eta: so I can't answer your poll, you didn't include 'shorter than me'


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

Height doesn't matter to me at all really. I guess that's why my boyfriend is a foot and a half taller than me :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Yes, short girls steal all of them.


OMG, stop objectifying us!


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

in my experience most women try to find guys around 6" taller than them unless they are very tall for a woman or very short and then their options are more limited


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I would like the guy to be at least as tall as me. A little taller is fine too.


yes.

I'm 5ft 1 so pretty much every one of them is taller than me anyway.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

tearsforfears said:


> yes.
> 
> I'm 5ft 1 so pretty much every one of them is taller than me anyway.


Haha, me too. I'm short, so it's easy finding taller people.


----------

